
Greenland is melting - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/24/greenland-is-melting
======
iconjack
Not really, no. [http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-
shee...](http://beta.dmi.dk/en/groenland/maalinger/greenland-ice-sheet-
surface-mass-budget/)

~~~
tashi
"Is melting," not "has melted." Did you misread the headline and then
accidentally skip the article?

~~~
thrw567
I did skip the article considering it's New Yorker article (i.e. very long).
The title is however "Greenland is melting", and the link provided by the gp
shows that year to date (from 1-Sep to today), Greenland has acquired more
surface ice mass than 2 standard deviations above the mean historical rate
(over the last 24 years). So, no, Greenland is not melting.

~~~
throwaway7767
From the same link:

> As mentioned, satellites measuring the ice sheet mass have observed a loss
> of around 200 Gt/year over the last decade.

Looking at the data for one year is not very useful. This is a long term
process, as the long article you didn't read went to great pains to explain.

~~~
thrw567
Fair enough. It would also be useful to know that 200 GT/year translates into
0.01% per year. Or 1% per century. It's indeed a long term process.

------
Pica_soO
Could you protect the ice with giant drone-dragon-sunsails?

------
sbierwagen
(2016)

